# pull ups



## Nev (Dec 13, 2004)

god how crap am i at these wide grip pull ups . i just cant get my fat as.s up there . im not so bad at when working the side muscles on the back when u go from side to side on the bar . but im finding it really difficult to do these . is it just because my back isnt strong enough to pull my own body wait . i can manage a few but 3 sets of 8 no chance !!! my mate says these are great for the back and should nt miss them out . but i try what i can, i never give up . any advice on making these easier or advise .


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Keep working on them, you will continue to build strength in them............you can build it from pull downs and bent rows aswell


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

How many can you actually do?

Have you tried doing negatives?


----------



## Nev (Dec 13, 2004)

i can manage about 3-4 then i only get about half way up the colapse on the gym floor in a heep :rolleye11


----------



## shovel man (Aug 26, 2004)

thats all i could do when i started mate now i strap a 40lb plate on for 3x10

is it your strengh thats lacking or your energy ?

try normal pullups not just wide grip

i always do them first in my back workout for a good stretch & warm up


----------



## Nev (Dec 13, 2004)

not sure if its strenght or engery ,combo of both i think . and im getting heavier in weight aswell what does nt help me .


----------



## Danny boy1436114499 (Mar 1, 2005)

I could only do 5 when i first started squire i weigh 18.5 clem, and now do 3 sets of 8 with a 10 kg plate just build yourself up to them try for one or two more reps each time you train your back youll soon be there


----------



## shovel man (Aug 26, 2004)

nevil25 the answere you are looking for is diet

strength you can build with energy for energy you need food

your pre workout meal has alot to do with how much energy & how well you train get a good mix of protien & carbs down you 1-2 hours before you train do your pull ups first in your workout when your strengh & energy are high but in IMO its your diet you need to look at

good luck with it


----------



## Ripped2shreds (Aug 30, 2005)

Big has hit the nail on the head NEGATIVES get a bench and jump up and slowly lower your self down do this for 5-6 reps 2-3 sets once your muscles are used to the esentric contraction then you can start with the consentric...even if you just hang for a while and do 1 pull up every 20 seconds..it all helps


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

If he really wants to do more he will. 

Win if you can, loose if you must, but always always cheat!


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

You just have to stick at it mate, as long as your diet is good and you aren't overtraining then they will get easier. Patience is key with this exercise.


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

just as everyone else has said stick at it...also, use lifting straps to give you the confidence your not gonna end up in a heap on the floor.

a technique i used when i was too heavy for my strength is as follows i think its one of Larry Scotts little gems..

1. strap yourself to the bar

2. hang loosely and let your body weight stretch you out.

3. now get your chest as high as you can to the bar but......

4. WITHOUT bending your elbows!!

5. you should feel all the effort in the full length of your lats !

i see it as a kind of reverse shrug in a way , you get only little movement (probly 6-10 inches) but you know its your back and only your back that got you there!!

cos dont forget as soon as your elbows bend, a good percentage of the lift is being helped by the biceps

i do these usually at the end of my session when lats and arms are done for, and i get a lovely tight feeling in , espesially the lower part of the lats and it feels GReeeat!!

oh got a bit carried away there sorry!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Great advice from above.

If you can do 3 you will be able to do 10 in no time or even more.

Do your pullups first as you want those to progress the most.

This old guy about 20 years ago told me a little trick.

He said to instead of thinking to pull your self up to the bar you should think to push your elbos down.

Helped me anyway.

Could be a coordination thing too.


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

nice one Scott!!

i do the same with seated calf raises ...

i imagine trying to push my toes through the floor...rather than lift the wieght

sometimes a different mental apraoch really does help dunnit??


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I wouldn't worry nevil, if you can do 3 or 4 pull ups once a week, keep trying, then in a month you might get 5 or 6 out, so this time next year you should be able to manage 3x8? Also why not take as many sets as you can to get to 10? Thats how I started doing them and it helped me.

Pull up's are a bloody good excercise tho!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

RAIKEY said:


> nice one Scott!!
> 
> i do the same with seated calf raises ...
> 
> ...


Nice one Raikey, never thought of that one but that makes alot of sense. :bounce:


----------



## byronio (Sep 27, 2005)

RAIKEY said:


> 1. strap yourself to the bar
> 
> 2. hang loosely and let your body weight stretch you out.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Pull ups was always just something I wasn't good at, but there are so many other ways to work lats at the gym, I didn't sweat it.

But, I moved my family to the mountains.....I have a 2 mile long driveway, live a good distance from any town that might have a gym, and since I work from home, I don't go to town any more than I have to.

I have weights and bars and all that, but no gym means not many ways to work lats except pull ups.

Anyway, all that to say thanks for the tip. I am having a hard time raising my arms above my head today.


----------

